# Griß eich aus Österreich!!!



## Tobi.Borsti (5 Okt. 2006)

Übersende euch ein nettes "Griß eich" aus Österreich!!!

Habe mich auf Empfehlung von Hotcharlie hier angemeldet. War bei einem kürzlich geschlossenen Forum angemeldet und postete dort den einen oder anderen Beitrag!!!  

Bin noch auf einem kleinen Board aktiv!!!

Hoffe meine Beiträge werden euch gefallen!!! Ich versuchen möglichst rasch in die HQ-Bereiche vorzudringen!!!

PS: falls jemand Babes (Met-art, Hegre, Femjoy) sucht - einfach eine PN, ich habe von diesen pics einige!!!

Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## AMUN (5 Okt. 2006)

Da heiße ich dich doch mal willkommen an Board und freue mich auf deine Beiträge  

Gruß
Meister


----------



## fl4m3 (5 Okt. 2006)

Ja hallo und Herzlichen Willkommen Tobi!

Dich kenn ich doch auch  Jetz langsam kommen sie alle 
Schön das du da bist!


Gruss


----------



## Antibus (5 Okt. 2006)

Yo, schön dich hier wieder zu treffen, Tobi. Da fühlt man sich hier gleich wieder heimisch.


----------



## Muli (5 Okt. 2006)

Auch ich heisse dich willkommen. Hab ja schon ein paar deiner Beiträge bewundern können und per PN hatten wir uns ja auch schon. Jetzt mache ich es nochmal offiziell und sage:

Willkommen an Board und viel Spass hier in unserer kuscheligen Community.

Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## spoiler (5 Okt. 2006)

Auch von mir gibts ein herzlichen Willkommen und kennen tun wir uns ja auch schon 

Schön dich hier zu haben!!!

Gruss spoili


----------



## icks-Tina (6 Okt. 2006)

habe deine feine Arbeit hier schon "bewundert"....herzlich Willkommen


----------

